# Buzz Lightyear



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here we have an adorable little baby ive named Buzz.

Also waiting to come in i may be getting 2 black males 14 weeks old and 1 black & white girl 14 weeks old. When (if) they arrive, i will do photo's.

Anybody wishing to rehome the 14 week old kittens please let me know, Buzz is not currently available.

Also have a tortie girl 7 weeks old, will do photo's when i can as she is currently running riot and my camera is a little slow.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Here we have an adorable little baby ive named Buzz.
> 
> Also waiting to come in i may be getting 2 black males 14 weeks old and 1 black & white girl 14 weeks old. When (if) they arrive, i will do photo's.
> 
> ...


Oh CC Buzz is just gorgeous. I hope he finds his forever home soon 

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww Buzz is lovely. he looks like my Bluey:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A very sad and sensitive rehoming of these beautiful kittens due to personal change of circumstances.

Born on 26th February we have 2 black male kittens and 1 black & white female kitten.

If anybody is interested in offering a home you know what to do.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless - he looks tiny but very cute.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Aww look at those little beauties :w00t::w00t::001_wub:

Hope they find their new slaves very soon!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This kitten knows how to advertise for her new home, check out the sign.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bless her socks, that's just ridiculously cute!! :001_tongue:

Wish I had room for more....:blush:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:

I hope they all find forever homes really soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my goodness, they are all so very cute, im guessing they will be snapped up very soon CC, _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope they find homes soon as i always worry if they grow too big its harder to rehome them.

Although saying that, i do think Bailey has found his wonderful home, will confirm in 2 weeks. Lady doesnt have any children or other pets and works from home so an ideal home for him.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_And we are waiting to see pictures of the naughty tortie !!!!!....:lol:...when she has worn herself out and sitting still that is !!!_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Naughty Tortie pic is on here already but here it is again. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Naughty Tortie pic is on here already but here it is again. xx


_so she is, sorry i should of put my glasses on lol, she sure looks naughty lol....._


----------

